# My new PT 92



## jjber_70 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a green Lasermax sight and Black finger groove grips


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

If you ask me, you just bought the best gun Taurus makes. I had one myself until my nephew scammed me out of it crying about not having a good 9mm to shoot.


----------



## Nightfisher (Aug 12, 2008)

Just got one myself.:smt023


----------



## jjber_70 (Jul 2, 2008)

All my friends want one now too! I really like it so far already got about 600 rounds through it not one problem! Pretty light gun for the size of the frame, but feels very solid in hand when shooting. I'll be keeping this one for a long time


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

pretty!!!!

How you like the fit and finish and tightness of barrel and slide on your PT? 

I've held only one in a shop and that particular one didn't blow my skirt up, but I've held other taurus metal frames that were pretty slick and well finished.. might have just been that one sample.


----------



## jjber_70 (Jul 2, 2008)

Finish is real nice, as is the machine work, some complain that to much rattles around on the pt compared to the berreta and that sometimes there is left over metal pieces stuck on the gun from machining. The day I picked up my gun from my FFL dealer he had the equivalent newest berreta 92 waiting to be picked up and I held both and still liked my pt92 better. The barrel is real tight, a little looser when the slide is racked back, if you have small hands the grip might be a little wide, but Im 6'5" and have huge hands so it suites me fine.

*What i really like about the gun the most is the exposed barrel, the awesome SS polished finish, large frame but very light in weight, has been really accurate and nothing rattles around while blasting, and accessory rail! 
Not to mention anyone who has this gun will agree that it is the easiest gun ever to dissasemble!*

I havent found a flaw yet and Im going blasting on sunday again, i'll report back with the results


----------



## ShaneTbolt (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the very same gun and am dissapointed in the accuracy of it. Yes I"m a new shooter but I have had many other people shoot the gun and they all shoot like me. Low and to the right. The barrel of mine has some wiggle, to be exact it has .031" up down, left, & right. When looking at the front of my gun the barrel is resting on the bottom left. So I made a little brass shim and super glued it in place to raise up the barrel and center it in the slide. It has improoved the accuracy a great deal, now I can believe any error is operator error. I also have picked up two other Taurus models, 24/7 pro and 24/7 oss both in stainless and both in 9mm to help keep ammo costs down.
I'm not complaining, just sharing what I have found with my PT92. Did you know the Berretta or Taurus PT92 style gun is approved for combat use. Combat use means it can not fail to function so accuracy takes a back seat.


----------

